
How YouPorn Tries To Hide That It's Spying On Your Browsing History - arturadib
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20101130/21535012065/how-youporn-tries-to-hide-that-its-spying-your-browsing-history.shtml
======
fab13n
the shifting-by-one is probably not intended to throw off people, but search
engine indexers. They probably don't want to contain their competitors' names.

